# Visa help for newbie



## GaijinBuddhist (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm a new expat in Japan and want some advise about getting a long stay visa. I have several activities that I think can help me get a visa. Can someone help me work this out?

Cultural visa: I have studied Taiko drumming and am interested in taking up ceramics. Can I realistically get a cultural visa for studying Japanese arts? Do you have to do it with certain approved schools or how does it work?

Student visa: In Thailand, it's extremely easy to get a long stay visa for studying Thai language. Is this possible in Japan? Will a Japanese language school help me get a visa?

Teacher / work visa: I'm a professional teacher, although not doing it at the moment. I am qualified to teach university or private schools. Teaching English is really my last resort.

Artist visa: I was a professional actor and director. I'm also a musician. Currently I'm writing a book. What are the chances?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

You'll often see positions for teachers in various subjects for the English language schools, history or what not but I think I remember seeing them only at certain times of the year.


----------

